# Decoy Info, Lets have it..



## wabo1 (Nov 7, 2006)

This should be fun,

What type of decoys and howmany of each kind do you run in your spreads.. Be Specific as to the type fullbodies/windsocks/fliers and so on. Would also be interesting looking at them so pics are a bonus. No bickering please lets enjoy looking at what everyone else uses.. Off to work for me I'll add mine later, can't post there but can watch this unfold.. So do me a favor and give me something interesting to look at today... Thanks!


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

This year I will be running all Sillosocks, 700-1000, depending on conditions. Going all SS this year to make it faster to set and pickup the spread. I have a half dozen SS flyers but usualy only put them out if all else fails and when the Juvies move in.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

About 400 SS's and deadlies. I run all SS's as whites, and all deadly blues (about 50/50). Still have about 200 (125 blues/75 whites) custom NW's that will be be used for their last spring this year. Hopefully be upgrading these to more SS's which ill turn into a few juvies.
Two SS fliers, never seen a field yet. Wanna get a few of the blue ones as well.

Heres the spread from a few years ago, the first year we started adding SS's and deadlies (sorry no current spread pics), only had 10 doz SS's here and 6 doz deadlies, mostly NW's. We first started putting em downwind (cuz they looked more realistic than NW's) but ended up putting em upwind as thats where the birds FINISHED! Thats right takem1 and B20XLMNOP, we where FINISHING birds to SS's and NW's.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Anybody incorporating any reel wings into the spread this year, lol? I just found four more of the stupid things in a long lost corner of the garage. And being the glutton for punishment I am, am thinking of trying em one more time.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

C'mon guys, Wabo specifically asked for none of the BS on this thread. Lets keep this one civil.

I run about 800 sillosocks and 300 NW's. No fliers yet, but I may have to add a few for spring. Thinking about a vortex as well. Most of my spread pics are on my home cpu, may add a few more later on.


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever gotten their reelwings to fly? We had some that wouldnt fly and we called the company and they said we got some bad ones and they would send us new ones. Never have gotten them and never heard another word about it, this was last year :evil:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

B20XD said:


> Has anyone ever gotten their reelwings to fly? We had some that wouldnt fly and we called the company and they said we got some bad ones and they would send us new ones. Never have gotten them and never heard another word about it, this was last year :evil:


Ive heard other people had bad customer service from them as well.

We couldnt get ours to fly, got em cheap, so we just shot em, but now I found FOUR more! Why did I buy so many? Oh yeah, they were cheap. I think the longest flight we got out of em was about 30 seconds.

Anybody notice that the video they always play at scheels by the reel wings display is about a five minute loop played over and over and over?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I will be running 400 SS, 100 Headless Custom Northwinds, and 150 headed custom Northwinds, 6 SS Flyiers (two on a vortex), and 6 goose magnets if I feel like it.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

About 500 now. Combo of SSs, JJ customs, and a few G&H shells. I rarely need or use that many when hunting by myself as no need to. But if a group of guys get together, well I have them available if need be.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Has anyone seen his Escalade lately? I guess he has like geese painted on the side, and a random chick also. Crazy. I remember about 2 years back when the guy sold those by the Hardee's on Main as a toy. Then all of a sudden they were a decoy!

I have never bought one, however I have hunted with someone that tried to use them! They are good for one thing IMO a great way to get your first kill in for the day! :sniper:


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

I'll tell you another flier that sucks just as bad and that's those Fowl Habit things in Cabelas. We tried them, and let's just say none of them made it back home. In any wind at all, those little loops that supposed to be taped down rip off and we even used some other crap to get them to stick, nothing worked. When their filled with helium and the string breaks off, it makes for some good shooting practice anyway.


----------



## SPRING_EAGLE_HEADS (Jan 19, 2007)

THE TRICK TO GETTING THE REEL WINGS TO WORK IS TO THROW AWAY THE DIRECTIONS THAT COME WITH THEM. YOU HAVE TO IMPROVISE.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Keep using the reel wings gang. I hope all the spreads around me this spring use 'em - more birds for me! 8)

85% Sillosocks, 15% Deadly Decoys

I added 15 dozen more Sillosocks this spring and everyone in the hunting group bought bulk as well so we're going to have Sillosocks coming out of the you know what...


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm running about 1/3 Sillosocks and 2/3 NWs. I have a total of about 60 dz or so


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

we are running 40 dzn NW's and 60 dzn sillos. running traffic this year for 16 days straight


----------



## bcadds (Mar 9, 2005)

Avery fb's 544
ss fliers 12
traffic and love it


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER (Feb 16, 2007)

Just added 20 dz more northwinds . That we custom painted.

totals

1000 northwinds

300 fullbodies

12 goose magnets

So if Your in Soutwest Iowa lots of places to hunt very little presure . Give me a call. My boys and I do a lot of hunting shoot alot of birds.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

300 NW
200 SS

Can't beat being portable, light and quick.


----------



## buck&amp;duck (Feb 7, 2007)

190 fbs
194 silosocks
52 floaters
48 shells
82 silhoettes
460 nws


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Running 70% sillos, 10% deadly, 10% northwinds, 8 ss flyers and we usually bring one real wing with. We like to put the real wing up when no birds are around and take turns shoting at it. :lol: (wind has to be between 9-11 mph though)


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

I think this year we will be running 600 fullbodies & 100 floaters. We will also have 500 sillosocks back pocket if need be.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

We'll have about 1,100-1,200 NW's, about 650 custom painted SS, 20 SS fliers, and about three dozen floaters.


----------



## leuer84 (Dec 28, 2007)

2 ss fliers. 60 floaters 30 of which i custom molded and flocked. 70 fullbodies that are flambeau judge i repainted and flocked this summer. 800 ss. hoping to get the rotary deke machine if i can sill squeeze a few dollars out before the season. oh and i molded 110 heads for my ss that will be silochests. lastly a dozen ghg blue goose shells i like to lay near the water or on ice.

great post lets keep it going sorry i dont have pics but i will after this spring

jake


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Man I feel like a real smalltimer with my 10 dozen socks and 12 dozen shells and 10 goose magnets.

As a note I no longer put the magnets on long stakes. I seem to have better luck keeping them low. Like birds on the ground stretching their wings.

I have a couple of reels but have only tried them twice. Eventually the wind came up enough to keep them up. Both times they turned a couple of flocks that otherwise would have not taken a look but they never brought them in close. My thought would be to cut them loose when the geese get close or keep them 50-70 yards off the spread.


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

We'll be running 150 avery fullbodies and 400 sillosocks! Can't wait to save the tundra!!!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm setting up about 150 SS 600 NWs 50 fullbodies and 6 SS flyers behind my house again. Nothing like walking out to your spread easily. I'm also running my 1000 watt Toa speakers. I'll be heard for miles


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

200 custom nw's
160 avery fb's
200 avery shells
150 outlaw's
Thinking about getting 30doz silosocks, by the looks of everyone they must be the s$#t.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

464 decoys with 2 MP3 players with 4 speakers each

27 dz ss (12 dz snows, 9 dz blues, 6 dz juvies)
10 dz headed deadly's (4 dz snows, 4 dz blues, 2 dz Juvies)
8 ss flyers (6 snows, 2 blues)
1 dz G and H Snow Floters

I am looking at possibly getting some unpainted goose floater bodies from cabela's and buying some deadly second heads to attach to the floater to make some more floaters. I figured it up and it would cost right at $70 a dozen. Also i'll be hunting with my dad and brother on our flooded corn field in NE and they got 150 full Bodies, 50 old floater painted up as snows, 10 ss flyiers, and they're going to get around 15 dz sillosocks to add to their spread.

Total between the two spreads is a little over 850


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Here is a pic of a set up of mine from last spring. Just always liked the way this pic looked!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

that set up looks sweet fwlhntr you guys have any luck with it?


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes, we had a good hunt that day
[/img]


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I asked this of takem1 too, but.....

All you guys that run FB's, do you take any precautions in keeping em clean and if you do, how do you do it? And, do you notice any loss of effectiveness if they get real dirty? Ive always tried to keep our stuff relatively clean which can be hard in the spring, and always felt some effectiveness may have been lost if they got real dirty.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice pics fowlhunter, that looks [email protected]!! :beer:

What takem1 and us will do when they get real bad is just powerwash them off, like we do with our duck decoys from year to year. Even if they get really muddy, two guys with soap and a mitt, one with the powerwasher takes care of them pretty fast.


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

We use large seed back to transport them in and out of the field if we have to 4 wheel them in and set them up out of that bag instead of dumping them on the ground. We try our best to keep them clean but no matter what some are going to covered in mud. They clean real well. I have never noticed much of a difference between when they are dirty or clean, but they never really get that dirty to make a difference of how the whole spread looks.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Can't say that the dekes being muddy has really made a difference in our kill ratio.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

wow, lots of people using the sillosocks this year, i might just try making 100 more sillhouettes instead, just to do something different, might run 210 sillhouettes this year. maybe a few windsocks, i donno. prolly end up ditch piggin them again..


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

First year goin with a full spread and no intent in sneakin on the geese.

Im runnin....

600 shells

300 rags 1/3whites 2/3 blues

either 4 dozen FB canadas w/covers or 4 dozen fb S-n-Bs if we can get the go ahead to use them.

whats a good flyer decoy? how many?


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bustem36 said:


> First year goin with a full spread and no intent in sneakin on the geese.
> 
> Im runnin....
> 
> ...


I would use about 10 goose magnets if i were you.


----------



## GVGoose (Oct 8, 2005)

Fowlhunter7...how many FB's were set up that day and how many do you have? Also where are you from in SD?


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

GV,

I am from eastern SD. We had around 1500 out that day, give or take a 100. Between three of us we have 2000 of em.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

are u from watertown?


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

True


----------

